# RP-PPPOE server

## cpwp

Okay, I'm sure the solution to this problem is both minor and staring me in the face but I've been thrashing at this for some time now...  :Wink: 

I've set up a PPPoE server using the server from rp-pppoe but once the session is negotiated and pppd is started, things start to go wrong. My WinXP client hangs on "Verifying username and password" and I get the following in syslog:

```
Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppoe-server[5686]: Session 2 created for client 00:03:47:92:cf:e1 (10.67.15.2) on eth0 using Service-Name ''

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Plugin /etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.5 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: using channel 2

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Using interface ppp1

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Connect: ppp1 <--> eth0

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Couldn't increase MTU to 1500

Sep 30 09:51:13 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Sep 30 09:51:14 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:17 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:20 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:23 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:26 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:29 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:32 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:35 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:38 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:41 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x34254d72>]

Sep 30 09:51:44 pppoe2 pppoe-server[5474]: PADT: Generic-Error: RP-PPPoE: System call error: Input/output error

Sep 30 09:51:44 pppoe2 pppoe-server[5474]: Sent PADT

Sep 30 09:51:44 pppoe2 pppoe-server[5474]: Stopping session 2 reason: Received PADT

Sep 30 09:51:44 pppoe2 pppd[5686]: Terminating on signal 15.
```

I'm sure I have everything I need compiled into the kernel but PPP just doesn't want to send a ConfAck !!

Could this be caused by the hack I made to PPP (from CVS) to get it to compile properly, [see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230686 ]  or have I made a simpler mistake?

/etc/ppp/options

```
lock

asyncmap 0

mru 1492

mtu 1492

nodetach

lcp-echo-interval 30

lcp-echo-failure 4

lcp-max-configure 60

lcp-restart 2

idle 43200

noipx

proxyarp

login

ms-dns xx.xx.xx.xx

ms-dns xx.xx.xx.xx
```

/etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options

```
require-chap

login

lcp-echo-interval 60

lcp-echo-failure 5

debug
```

Any ideas / pointers most welcome.

CPWP

--

2.6.3-gentoo-r3

ppp_cvs

rp-pppoe-3.5

----------

## cpwp

UPDATE:

If I disable kernel-mode ppp by omitting to -k flag to pppoe-server, I can connect, authenticate and pass traffic okay. However, syslog does show some rather interesting messages:

```
Sep 30 10:34:06 pppoe2 pppoe-server[6356]: Session 1 created for client 00:03:47:92:cf:e1 (10.67.15.1) on eth0 using Service-Name ''

Sep 30 10:34:06 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Sep 30 10:34:06 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: using channel 7

Sep 30 10:34:06 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 30 10:34:06 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x83d603d6>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0xd29e7a77>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x83d603d6>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0xd29e7a77>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xd29e7a77]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [CHAP Challenge id=0x70 <a6449cc9c7bdd1197125d6969e800aebe01b2472>, name = "pppoe2"]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x83d603d6]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0xd29e7a77]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x83d603d6]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [CHAP Response id=0x70 <c866c7b1182b6a15b0ad253534e54df7>, name = "cpwp"]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [CHAP Success id=0x70 "Access granted"]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/auth-up started (pid 6360)

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 80.168.59.201>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/auth-up finished (pid 6360), status = 0x0

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 80.168.59.202>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <addr 80.168.59.201>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 80.168.59.202>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 80.168.59.202>]

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: found interface eth1 for proxy arp

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: local  IP address 80.168.59.201

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: remote IP address 80.168.59.202

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 6363)

Sep 30 10:34:07 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 6363), status = 0x2

Sep 30 10:34:32 pppoe2 nf_hook: hook 0 already set.

Sep 30 10:34:32 pppoe2 skb: pf=0 (unowned) dev=eth1 len=46

Sep 30 10:34:39 pppoe2 nf_hook: hook 0 already set.

Sep 30 10:34:39 pppoe2 skb: pf=0 (unowned) dev=eth1 len=46
```

Perhaps this is something to do with Kernel 2.6 ??

And when the client disconnects, there are still more error messages:

```
Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "User request"]

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: LCP terminated by peer (User request)

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/auth-down started (pid 6368)

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 6371)

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/auth-down finished (pid 6368), status = 0x0

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 6371), status = 0x2

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppoe-server[6342]: PADT: Generic-Error: RP-PPPoE: System call error: Input/output error

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppoe-server[6342]: Sent PADT

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppoe-server[6342]: Stopping session 1 reason: Received PADT

Sep 30 10:35:50 pppoe2 pppd[6356]: Terminating on signal 15.
```

CPWP

----------

## cpwp

 *Quote:*   

> Perhaps this is something to do with Kernel 2.6 ??

 

Nope... I get exactly the same results with 2.4.27 vanilla.

CPWP

----------

## Pampero

Hi, read the forums and you seem to been working with pppoe-server.

I'm doing a new instalation of gentoo in my Athlong 64 machine, so I use AMD64 version of gentoo.

I'm a segmentation fault error whe pppoe-server gets the connection from client.

Do you have something simillar to this?

Can tell me your version of working kernel and gentoo (X86) and rp-pppoe?

Is too much a working config of ppptp and pppoe?

Thanks.

Gustavo.

From Argentina.

----------

## cpwp

I also experienced the segmentation fault on AMD64 - just as the user connects. Most of the machines I use are x86, so I didn't look into the problem that much. Did you try contacting the mailing lists?

cpwp

----------

